# My Halloween Tombstone and Reaper



## Timpbike (Sep 6, 2014)

This is my first attempt to do a statue and I'm really happy with the result. Thanks to the Forum for all the advice in getting it completed!!! It was super fun to do! 

I have more pictures posted in my album ... I'm surprised you cant just upload a .jpg file, but maybe you can I dont know how to do it???

What do you 'experts' think??


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's not you - the ability to upload picture files to a post was disabled. There was a limit of (I think) 10 you could upload in total, meaning anyone posting photos that way eventually had to delete them in order to post new photos. That led to a number of threads being rendered useless from a how-to perspective.

That aside, your statue and stoner look wonderful. That would be a nice addition to any graveyard display.

For everyone else, here's the link to the photo album - a lot of good looking props:

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1644


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

That giant spider is amazing.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

very cool props


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That is one of the best spiders I have seen. The statue is cool too.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great work. Agreed that the spider is awesome...great statue and I LOVE the coffin, it's beautiful.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Rahnefan said:


> That is one of the best spiders I have seen.


Agreed.


----------



## Timpbike (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks all for the kind comments. Spider is about 5 years old now ... A flat frame of Pvc pipe for legs to connect into - 2 boxes taped together and taped to PVC frame, then chicken wire - then spray foam that made it look like a giant brain!! I covered the whole thing with joint compound - and painted it!!! Legs are Pvc pipe. Im happy with the result. We call her Marsha ... No reason why - it just fit!!! Ha!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love the vampire in the coffin. Death Studios mask if I'm not mistaken. The spider rocks!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Your props are wonderful. I especially love your tombstone! Your spiders pretty sweet too.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Reaper stone and spider look wonderful. Great job.


----------

